# Chaining adverbs



## divisortheory

I feel like this is a simple question that I should know the answer to by now, but how do I chain together multiple adverbs in a sentence in the sense of "and"?  For example, for adjectives I would do:

「い」面白くて赤い人形
「な」きれいで親切な女性

and other related constructions to chain together verbs, nouns, etc.  Suppose I want to say the following:

Please repeat clearly 「はっきり」　and slowly　「ゆっくり」

How do I put this into a single sentence?  Is it ok to just connect with と?

ゆっくりとはっきり繰り返して言ってください。


----------



## Wishfull

If you mean "and" by "と", it is wrong.

ゆっくり、はっきり、繰り返して言ってください。　ＯＫ
ゆっくりと、はっきりと、繰り返して言ってください。ＯＫ
ゆっくりと、そしてはっきりと、繰り返して言ってください。ＯＫ
ゆっくり、そして、はっきりと、繰り返して言ってください。ＯＫ
ゆっくりと、そして、はっきり、繰り返して言ってください。ＯＫ
ゆっくりと、はっきり、繰り返して言ってください。ＯＫ　（I believe that this is different from yours.)


----------



## divisortheory

Your last sentence is interesting.  So you mean that the way I wrote it is wrong, but by adding the additional pause with 、 it becomes ok?


----------



## Wishfull

「ゆっくり」と「はっきり」（slowness and clearness)  wrong
「ゆっくり」と「はっきり」（slowly and clearly) wrong
「ゆっくり」と　（slowness and ) wrong
「ゆっくり」と　（slowly and) wrong
「ゆっくり」と　（in the manner of ”slowness" =slowly) right


ゆっくり　(without と) (slowly)
=　ゆっくりと　(slowly)

What I wanted to say is that と is not "and".
と　is "in the manner of", in this context.
It is a completely different particle grammatically.
The two adverbs should not be connected with "と".
If you want to connect two adverbs, use "そして".

ゆっくりと　と　はっきりと　話してください。　wrong
ゆっくりと、そして、はっきりと話してください。　is OK.


If you're aware of this, then your sentence is OK.


----------



## divisortheory

Hmm, I guess my confusion comes from the fact that in English, if I say:

Please repeat slowly and clearly.

It means "in the manner of slowness and, at the same time, also in the manner of clearness".


Maybe my problem is in understanding the difference between the more simple case of a single adverb:

ゆっくり話してください。
ゆっくりと話してください。  (Is this sentence even grammatically correct, or just always wrong?)

Basically what I want to say is this:

ゆっくり話してください。そして、同時にはっきり話してください。

but more concisely.  It seems like you might be saying that the correct way is this:

ゆっくり、はっきり、話してください。

If so, then it means that your other sentence

ゆっくりと、はっきり、繰り返して言ってください。

is grammatically correct, but just has different meaning.  So if so, I'm still a little confused about the difference in meaning.

遅く分かって、ごめんなさい。


----------



## akimura

I'm with Wishfull.  In ゆっくりとはっきり繰り返して言ってください, I initially saw と as _and.  _The sentence initially looked like "Slowness and please speak clearly", which is not correct.  It's the magic of the punctuation "、" as in "ゆっくりと、はっきり、繰り返して言ってください", that it's now translated as "Please speak slowly [and] clearly," where ゆっくりと is _slowly_, not _slowly and_.

The confusion probably comes from the fact that ゆっくり and ゆっくりと can both be the adverb _slowly_, and はっきり and はっきりと can both be the adverb _clearly_, whereas と can be the conjunction _and_, all depending on how you construct your sentence.


----------



## q_006

I assumed that  と meant _with_ in these cases. So, ゆっくりとはっきり繰り返して言ってください, would be in English: _With slowness, please speak clearly._ By that logic, ゆっくりと、そして、はっきりと話してください, would be in English: _With slowness and (then) with clearness, please speak._ 

For instance, the sentence: Kesa, Watashi wa Charles-san to issho ni oyogimasu. Where  と really means _with_. 

I'm not too far off the mark, am I ?


----------



## divisortheory

To follow up on this with one last question.  Suppose you wanted to say:

_Please speak slowly and clearly._

What is the most natural way that comes to mind?  What would be your first choice if you were saying this sentence in your own daily speech?


----------



## kuroki

>>
_Please speak slowly and clearly._

What is the most natural way that comes to mind? What would be your first choice 
if you were saying this sentence in your own daily speech? 
<<

もう少しゆっくりはっきりしゃべて下さい。


----------



## akimura

Personally, I wouldn't use ゆっくりとはっきり繰り返して言ってください.  I would make the A and B structure clear.  ゆっくり and ゆっくりと generally both mean _slowly_, and はっきり and はっきりと both means _clearly_.  When I use ゆっくり, I would use はっきり.  When I use ゆっくりと, I would use はっきりと.

ゆっくりはっきり繰り返して言ってください 
ゆっくりとはっきりと繰り返して言ってください
ゆっくりかつはっきり繰り返して言ってください

There is another issue.  繰り返して言ってください could sound like you are asking the speaker slowly and clearly to say, "これは世界地図です。これは世界地図です。これはアメリカです。これはアメリカです。..."  I wonder if this is really what you meant to ask.

Maybe some context would be nice.


----------



## Wishfull

Ah!
He maybe wanted to say that 「ゆっくり、かつ、はっきり、*もう一度*言ってください。」, didn't he?


----------



## TropicalGlacier

From what I understand, the particle と, _when used as a conjunction_, can only be used with nominals/nouns.  

***

As for the examples given above, is chaining adverbs structurally the same as chaining -て form adjectivals/adjectives or verbals/verbs?  

Also, when does one use commas (、読点) while chaining adverbs?  Something makes me want to use adverbs without commas at all.  I like Akimura's rendering, "ゆっくりはっきり繰り返して言ってください," because I feel like the entire verbal expression is preserved as a single idea, but I don't know the language well enough to dabble in conjoining adverbs.  

As for the problem of requesting someone to say it repeatedly, that went over my head.   I'm not familiar with 繰り返す.  However, now that Akimura has called attention to it, 繰り返して言ってください looks like "please repeating say," which might imply, "please say it repeatedly."

***

Chaining -て form adjectivals:  
先生は、きれいで、優しくて、面白いです。
(The teacher, being pretty, being kind, is interesting.)
The teacher is pretty, kind, and interesting.

I think of the commas here as separating distinct characteristics.  The teacher's prettiness, kindness, and being interesting are not related or interdependent, so they need to be separated.    


Chaining -て form verbals:  
先生は、あの教科書を教室に持って行って置きました。
(The teacher, that textbook into the classroom carrying went in advance.)
The teacher brought that textbook into the classroom in advance (for future use).

I think there is a lack of commas because the verbal actions are one fluid idea.


I believe that adverbs should be part of the same fluid idea as the verb they modify, so I like combining adverbs without commas.  However, if someone could explain when to use commas with adverbs, I would be grateful.


----------



## divisortheory

Wishfull said:


> Ah!
> He maybe wanted to say that 「ゆっくり、かつ、はっきり、*もう一度*言ってください。」, didn't he?



Yes, I was trying to say もう一度言ってください。  Is it not the same meaning?  I mean, do these two sentences have different meaning?

繰り返して言ってください。
もう一度言ってください。

It looks like from akimura-san's explanation, that maybe 繰り返して言ってください could mean something like 二回で次々と言ってください。 

But I think ultimately my question is answered.  I can say

ゆっくり、はっきり、もう一度言ってください。
ゆっきり、かつ、はっきり、もう一度言ってください。

ありがとうございました、皆さん。


----------

